

Ask HN: Which tool to use for creating some informal architecture diagrams. - g123g

I normally just use MS Word or sometimes Visio. But want to check if there is some better tool to create some simple architecture diagrams to keep the team on the same page. Something not very fancy, just very basic.
======
byoung2
I've been using <http://www.gliffy.com/>. It's browser-based, and pretty
robust.

